# SHASTA PACIFIC on the PORT ORFORD COAST



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
The wife and I drove up the coast and had a great visit with Richard and Helen Smith one day last week. 
The weather was typical, cloudy and foggy, but warm enough to enjoy being outdoors and running trains on Richards great railroad. 
As always they are the most gracious of hosts and really fun to visit with.

We were lucky, in that this was our second visit to the POC. Frankly I'm surprised we were invited back after the first time, see picture below, 
but we let some time go by and things calmed down. I think he just forgot







.

Here Richard is admiring my wife's operating ability on our first visit.











We didn't take any chances though we brought some of our home road equipment








.



The visiting equipment had no more than eased onto the home rails of the POC than the local rail fan showed up and started wanting a bunch of photo run byes














Shasta Pacific's #22 eases a string of stock cars by the cribbing of an unstable hill side.











Here #22 crosses the bridge at Davis Slough on her way to the Port Orford Stock yards.













The stock cars were spotted at the loading pens and the cattle are all unloaded. Number 22 is being serviced at the Port Orford facilities prior to returning 
to her home rails. 










A great time was had by all and since no thru freight crossed the turn table and entered the round house this time







maybe we will be 
invited back again someday









Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great visit Rick & Pat. We had a swell time and you are indeed invited back anytime! 

Here's a few photos I'll just add onto your string to keep everything together. 









*Rick railfanning while Pat does all the real work handling switching ops. 


















Rick even brought over his latest Cat 60 creations....beautiful!!! 



















Rick's highly modified Bachmann 2-8-0. 










Number 22 barely fits on the POC's turntable.* 

It's always such a priviledge to see Rick's exceptional models and to enjoy the company of two such wonderful people.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Very inspirational images R.W., Pat and Richard! 
Looked like a great time was had by all. 
Thanks for sharing, 
Don


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

GREAT photos highlighting one STUNNING layout. I am impressed with the Shasta Pacific name and rolling stock, too.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's always terrific to see the work of two exceptional modelers in the same place!







Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

simply an outstanding model railroad,,no weeds!!!!!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
Thanks for jumping in with some more pictures. Well that first one wasn't really necessary







.

Don,
We stayed at the Humbug Mountain Park, isn't that part of the namesake of your railroad? 
Beautiful Park and great beach access.

Did anyone notice that one of the Cat 60's now has metal tracks? The other one soon will also.


Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Rick. Super images the railroad, rolling stock and the folks running. 

What a great time. Thanks for sharing the day...


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for some great pix. Rick, your loco looks great. Richard, what more can I say about the Port Orford? Magnificent. Too bad it's so far out in the sticks


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 06/22/2009 10:45 PM
Thanks for some great pix. Rick, your loco looks great. Richard, what more can I say about the Port Orford? Magnificent. Too bad it's so far out in the sticks " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />


Well now Joe I always felt that _everyone else_ was far out!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Rick, did you ever show us how you bashed your Connie? I have a file on the various ones on MLS and if I ever carve up my two (which have yet to turn a wheel) I will be looking for tips.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe,
No, I don't believe I did.
It is pretty much what everybody else has done.
If your interested I can dig out the rebuild plans 
and give you a list of the modifications.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R.W. Marty on 06/25/2009 10:48 PM
Joe,
No, I don't believe I did.
It is pretty much what everybody else has done.
If your interested I can dig out the rebuild plans 
and give you a list of the modifications.
Later
Rick Marty


Rick...send a set to me too. You're work is in the to-die-for category here. I'd love a list of modifications you made.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, Mike,
Thanks for the interest and kind comments.
Take a look in the model building forum at
"Yet Another Bachmann Consolidation Build"
for more information
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome Connie bash you got there Rick!


----------

